

A startup that sells $1 razors is now worth $615M – Dollar Shave Club - jabo
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-the-dollar-shave-club-became-a-615-million-company-2015-6

======
jseliger
I wish their razors were good. I tried Dollar Shave Club and Harry's (one of
their competitors) and both their razors cut up my face. I went back to
Gilette.

My girlfriend has been known to use my razor at times too, and she also hated
the DSC and Harry's blades.

